# Covid insanity



## Manonthestreet (Jan 6, 2022)

__





						Novak Djokovic being 'treated like a prisoner' by Australian authorities, according to his mother
					





					www.msn.com
				



Was all this necessary? Why didnt they just put him on the next flight back


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 6, 2022)

Yes, I agree. It's *insane* to think a single *individual *can trump a *nation's *laws.


----------



## Hellokitty (Jan 6, 2022)

MarcATL said:


> Yes, I agree. It's *insane* to think a single *individual *can trump a *nation's *laws.



The nation grated him a visa, then after entering the country revoked his visa.


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 6, 2022)

Hellokitty said:


> The nation grated him a visa, then after entering the country revoked his visa.


Why do *you *think that happened?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 6, 2022)

He is being used by Australia for propoganda.  They knew he wasnt vaccinated when he came there.  

This was no accident and BS.  Just like the madness over vaccines that dont even work.  They have lost their fucking minds.


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 6, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> He is being used by Australia for propoganda.  They knew he wasnt vaccinated when he came there.
> 
> This was no accident and BS.  Just like the madness over vaccines that dont even work.  They have lost their fucking minds.


Fact *free *post brought to you by the radical right folks. *Fact *free.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 6, 2022)

MarcATL said:


> Fact *free *post brought to you by the radical right folks. *Fact *free.


Then why did they not grant his visa to begin wirh then??  Or just send him home.

Austrailia has gone full Nazi over a high survival rate virus.  Bet you agree with them too


----------



## Hellokitty (Jan 6, 2022)

MarcATL said:


> Why do *you *think that happened?



Good question since he wasn't vaccinated when they granted the visa.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 6, 2022)

MarcATL said:


> Fact *free *post brought to you by the radical right folks. *Fact *free.


240.000 cases in NY on one day and people still think the vaccines work.


----------



## bambu. (Jan 7, 2022)

Manonthestreet said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because he has appealed Border Force's decision to deport him.
Appealed ...so he's being held in immigration detention until Monday when the judge will make a ruling.
In the same facility as everyone else in held who arrives with incorrect documentation etc.
His Covid vaccination medical exemption was judged invalid.


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 7, 2022)

F you Australia 
F you 

The repulsive way you treated the goat of tennis 
 Hope your god damn nation gets wiped out


----------



## bambu. (Jan 7, 2022)

Serbs worldwide, including Serbian govt officials, are jumping up and down about the way he's being treated.
One protester offered his kidney to get Novak out.
*
Border force does not put detainees up in 5 star hotels.
Mother said the food is horrible.
What do they expect, a 5 course banquet?
*
Guess whom the left is blaming?
Yes, ScoMo of course...lol
*
TA (Tennis Australia) seems to be mixed up in all this somewhere...where is yet to be determined.
Questions are being asked by the Feds of TA about the medical exemptions.
Questions are being asked by the Feds of the Victorian govt about the medical exemptions and player entry into the country.
Apparently other unvaccinated players with the same or different medical exemptions have been allowed in to play in the Open.
Border Force is going back over its documentation of the other players.
Could be more for the high jump.


----------



## bambu. (Jan 7, 2022)

Hellokitty said:


> The nation grated him a visa, then after entering the country revoked his visa.


Seems he was granted a visa (online?) because he had a Covid Vax medical exemption.
When he got to the entry desk, and all his documentation was checked, the medical exemption he had didn't meet the rules..."I've had Covid in the past" or the like, reportedly.
There has to be a medical reason why you can't be vaccinated, apparently.
You'd hope there hasn't been any "nudge, nudge,...wink wink, say no more" going on in Vic to get unvaxxed players into the country for the Open.
Heads will roll if there has been.

Xxxxx

Try breaking the rules at US entry airports and road entry points and see how you get on. LOL


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 7, 2022)

bambu. said:


> Seems he was granted a visa (online?) because he had a Covid Vax medical exemption.
> When he got to the entry desk, and all his documentation was checked, the medical exemption he had didn't meet the rules..."I've had Covid in the past" or the like, reportedly.
> There has to be a medical reason why you can't be vaccinated, apparently.
> You'd hope there hasn't been any "nudge, nudge,...wink wink, say no more" going on in Vic to get unvaxxed players into the country for the Open.
> Heads will roll if there has been.


Over a virus that has a high survival rate for vaccines that don't work.  Our fathers have rolled over in their graves for saving Austrailia from the Japs in WWII now.

BTW.  Japan used Ivermectin to turn the tide with some of the best results in the world........

So.

Take this jab and shove it.  It don't work here anymore.  As a matter of fact.......you can get the fuck back......Because you spread it even more.  Take this jab and shove it.  And kick Fauchi out the door........As a matter of fact ...he can just go back to being outside the front door..............


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jan 7, 2022)

January 6 2022
Tennis star Novak Djokovic was informed Thursday upon his arrival at a Melbourne airport that he is being denied entry to the country over his medical exemption.

Djokovic traveled to Australia to defend his title in the Australian Open via last-minute special permission to do so. Djokovic needed special permission due to the country’s COVID-19 vaccination requirement. 

Barely more than 24 hours passed between the time special permission was granted, and Djokovic’s visa denial after his intercontinental flight to Australia.

Upon arrival in Melbourne, he was detained over questions about the validity of his vaccine exemption. After a 10-hour detention, officials informed him he was not welcome in Australia because they had found fault with the medical evidence cited in his vaccine exemption.

The world's top-ranked male player, who has refused to reveal if he is vaccinated against Covid, wrote on social media Tuesday that he had the exemption permission and was headed “Down Under.”

The Victoria state government has mandated that all players, staff and fans attending the Australian Open, set to begin on Jan. 17, must be fully vaccinated unless there is a genuine reason why an exemption should be granted.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 7, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> January 6 2022
> Tennis star Novak Djokovic was informed Thursday upon his arrival at a Melbourne airport that he is being denied entry to the country over his medical exemption.
> 
> Djokovic traveled to Australia to defend his title in the Australian Open via last-minute special permission to do so. Djokovic needed special permission due to the country’s COVID-19 vaccination requirement.
> ...


Fuck Austrailia and their Nazi rules over the Kung Flu............They have gone full Nazi.........and it shows more and more everyday.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jan 7, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Over a virus that has a high survival rate for vaccines that don't work.  Our fathers have rolled over in their graves for saving Austrailia from the Japs in WWII now.


No, they aren't moron.

Australia fought alongside of the US in WW II.
Australia fought alongside of the US in Korea.
Australia fought alongside side of the US in Vietnam.
Australia fought alongside of the US in Iraq.




eagle1462010 said:


> BTW.  Japan used Ivermectin to turn the tide with some of the best results in the world........
> 
> So.


You're FOS.

Japan has made progress in the fight against COVID-19, with more than 70% of the country’s population now vaccinated. Experts say that high vaccination rate, along with the widespread use of masks, is likely behind Japan’s success at getting COVID-19 rates down. Japan reported just 86 daily cases nationwide as of Nov. 1, the lowest since last June and down from more than 20,000 in mid-August.

Conservative radio host Hal Turner falsely reported on his website on Oct. 27 that Japan ended its COVID-19 vaccine program and has instead been treating cases with ivermectin, an antiparasitic medication. Turner’s headline, which was shared on social media posts, falsely claimed, “Japan drops vax rollout, goes to Ivermectin.”

The article on Turner’s website said Japan pulled the Moderna vaccine after finding metal contamination, then switched from vaccines to ivermectin. The post contains links to press reports, none of which back up the claim that the country has ended its vaccination program or switched to ivermectin. 


eagle1462010 said:


> Take this jab and shove it.  It don't work here anymore.  As a matter of fact.......you can get the fuck back......Because you spread it even more.  Take this jab and shove it.  And kick Fauchi out the door........As a matter of fact ...he can just go back to being outside the front door..............


Even after it's explained to you, how vaccines work.

You STILL spread BULLSHIT.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jan 7, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Fuck Austrailia and their Nazi rules over the Kung Flu............They have gone full Nazi.........and it shows more and more everyday.


Australia has every right to protect its citizens.

The moron knew the rules when he applied, now he whines, like a Trumptard.
You nut-jobs only want to follow rules YOU deem are 'rules'.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 7, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> No, they aren't moron.
> 
> Australia fought alongside of the US in WW II.
> Australia fought alongside of the US in Korea.
> ...


The battle of the Coral Sea saved their asses.............Guess you have selective memory.  Shame they have gone full Nazi over a virus with a high survival rate and vaccines that don't stop shit............

Have you gotten the second tattoo on your ass for Moderna............As you defend their BS daily.



Smokin' OP said:


> Even after it's explained to you, how vaccines work.
> 
> You STILL spread BULLSHIT.


LOL  I just explained what I think about the mRNA vaccines......Shove them.  I'll wait til you lab rats finish the long term test trials on them.........Don't like it.......I don't care.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 7, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> Australia has every right to protect its citizens.
> 
> The moron knew the rules when he applied, now he whines, like a Trumptard.
> You nut-jobs only want to follow rules YOU deem are 'rules'.


Same shit happened in WWII.........they put yellow stars on the BOOGIE MAN.........Like you try to label the DREADED UNVACCINATED.........It's not protection..........IT'S CONTROL.

Fuck you and the horse you rode in on.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jan 7, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> The battle of the Coral Sea saved their asses.............Guess you have selective memory.


WTF?
That was New Guinea, you moron.

More than 1700 miles away.


eagle1462010 said:


> Shame they have gone full Nazi over a virus with a high survival rate and vaccines that don't stop shit............


Shame you don't or refuse to learn how vaccines work.


eagle1462010 said:


> Have you gotten the second tattoo on your ass for Moderna............As you defend their BS daily.


Has your veterinarian dropped off another box of horse and sheep de-wormer?


eagle1462010 said:


> LOL  I just explained what I think about the mRNA vaccines......Shove them.  I'll wait til you lab rats finish the long term test trials on them.........Don't like it.......I don't care.


Oh well, remember to post a selfie when you end up on a ventilator.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 7, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> WTF?
> That was New Guinea, you moron.
> 
> More than 1700 miles away.
> ...


More Fear Porn from the paid troll for Pfizer...........sucks to be you..........take your jab and shove it..........Clear enough for you Pfizer..........poor thing don't like it when someone says NO..........


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jan 7, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> More Fear Porn from the paid troll for Pfizer...........sucks to be you..........take your jab and shove it..........Clear enough for you Pfizer..........poor thing don't like it when someone says NO..........


Yeah, pretty fucking sad.
We will never run out of Darwin award competitors.

"When they come into the (hospital) system, they say, 'Can I get vaccinated?' And at that point, you can't," Alix Zacharski, an intensive care clinical nurse manager at Miami's Jackson Health System.

Dr. Brytney Cobia of Grandview Medical Center in Birmingham, Alabama wrote this about young people recently arriving at her hospital seriously ill with Covid-19:
"One of the last things they do before they're intubated is , ask me for the vaccine. I hold their hand and tell them that I'm sorry, but it's too late," Cobia wrote in a Facebook post Sunday.

Michelle Spence, the ICU nurse unit manager at the Royal Melbourne Hospital, was visibly emotional as she detailed otherwise fit and healthy people deteriorating after contracting COVID-19.

"One of the saddest things I've seen over the last few weeks is people wanting the vaccination just before we put them on a life support machine," she said.

Don't forget to post your selfie.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 7, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> Yeah, pretty fucking sad.
> We will never run out of Darwin award competitors.
> 
> "When they come into the (hospital) system, they say, 'Can I get vaccinated?' And at that point, you can't," Alix Zacharski, an intensive care clinical nurse manager at Miami's Jackson Health System.
> ...


LOL.  More Fear Porn.............Go get your tattoo.........


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 7, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> F you Australia
> F you
> 
> The repulsive way you treated the goat of tennis
> Hope your god damn nation gets wiped out


Good job not overreacting.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jan 7, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> LOL.  More Fear Porn.............Go get your tattoo.........


Sure, fear porn.
More like candy ass porn, now they beg........................Candy ass begging porn. 
Don't do tattoos.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 7, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> Sure, fear porn.
> More like candy ass porn, now they beg........................Candy ass begging porn.
> Don't do tattoos.


Baloney.  You got Pfizer and Modern on your ass.........


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jan 7, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Baloney.  You got Pfizer and Modern on your ass.........


Let's see yours.













Nice.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 7, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> Let's see yours.
> 
> View attachment 584777
> 
> ...


Changing troll tactics...........he actually likes the vaccines........guess you missed that......

Oh well..........So do you get paid by the post.......or bonuses if they think you found people who give a damn about your posts.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jan 7, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Changing troll tactics...........he actually likes the vaccines........guess you missed that......


Nope, on Trump's latest grifting tour, he got booed for admitting he got the booster shot.



eagle1462010 said:


> Oh well..........So do you get paid by the post.......or bonuses if they think you found people who give a damn about your posts.


Yes, I do, I make a $1000 a day, posting on USMB.

You can too
Just visit this secret website...........................................www.eatshit.net


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 7, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> Nope, on Trump's latest grifting tour, he got booed for admitting he got the booster shot.
> 
> 
> Yes, I do, I make a $1000 a day, posting on USMB.
> ...


awe..............We don't goose step.  Oh well..........Go get your tattooes and jabs.............Good luck.........

BE the LAB RAT.


----------



## bambu. (Jan 7, 2022)

Renata Voracova has now had her visa revoked too,  had the same medical exemption as Djokovic.
*
A third person has been taken into immigration detention pending their removal from Australia.
*
Another person has left Australia voluntarily.
Border Force has concluded its investigation.


----------



## bambu. (Jan 7, 2022)

Battle of The Coral Sea?
You'll have to go ask Washington why that happened.
Washington runs the West.
US stayed out of WW2, "Europe's war", fair enough....... until Japan blew up Pearl Harbor.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 7, 2022)

bambu. said:


> Battle of The Coral Sea?
> You'll have to go ask Washington why that happened.
> Washington runs the West.
> US stayed out of WW2, "Europe's war", fair enough....... until Japan blew up Pearl Harbor.


You have no clue on history.  It shows.


----------



## bambu. (Jan 7, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> You have no clue on history.  It shows.


Why Didn't the USA Join World War II in 1939?

_World War II began in September of 1939 when both Britain and France declared war on Nazi Germany followings its invasion of Poland. While other allied nations such as Canada and Australia joined Britain and France in their fight against Nazi aggression in Europe, the United States remained on the outside.

The United States would not join the Allied war effort until 1941 when it was attacked by the Japanese Empire in Pearl Harbor on December 7th. So, why then did the United States not join the war effort before the Pearl Harbor attack?

In order to understand this decision by the United States, it is first important to understand the foreign policy of the time and lack of support for war by the American public. The world was only 20 years removed from World War I which shocked Americans to the realities of war and the brutality of trench warfare. In general, the American public were not ready for another major conflict after World War I stayed for so long as a stalemate and the cost of life that the First World War caused. The United States in 1939 was not the military powerhouse it is today and it was a considerable risk to the United States to participate in another worldwide conflict._


----------



## bambu. (Jan 7, 2022)

Djokovic has requested to have his own chef in the detention hotel, citing "dietary requirements", reportedly.
He has also requested to be allowed to move to the house he has already rented, has offered to pay for the security required, reportedly.
Reasonable requests at first glance...but, what happens in future when everyone detained starts making such requests?
His requests have been declined.
Future shouts of "discrimination" and "racism".  Djokovic being a man of "white European appearance", and a celebrity.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 8, 2022)

bambu. said:


> Why Didn't the USA Join World War II in 1939?
> 
> _World War II began in September of 1939 when both Britain and France declared war on Nazi Germany followings its invasion of Poland. While other allied nations such as Canada and Australia joined Britain and France in their fight against Nazi aggression in Europe, the United States remained on the outside.
> 
> ...


So.   The point was the Coral Sea stopped Japan from making you speak Japanese.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 8, 2022)

bambu. said:


> Djokovic has requested to have his own chef in the detention hotel, citing "dietary requirements", reportedly.
> He has also requested to be allowed to move to the house he has already rented, has offered to pay for the security required, reportedly.
> Reasonable requests at first glance...but, what happens in future when everyone detained starts making such requests?
> His requests have been declined.
> Future shouts of "discrimination" and "racism".  Djokovic being a man of "white European appearance", and a celebrity.


Your policies are a joke..........A high survival rate virus and you go full Nazi.............Damned shame what Austrailia has become.


----------



## bambu. (Jan 8, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Your policies are a joke..........A high survival rate virus and you go full Nazi.............Damned shame what Austrailia has become.


The politicians are the joke.
In NSW a couple of months ago the were about 450 new cases a day.
The lockdowns ended....80% vaccinated.
Then came 90% vaxxed...Dec 15.
They said "We have to learn to live with Covid" and promptly basically threw all of the restrictions out the window.
Dumb idea, lunacy in fact.
Now there are 45,000 new cases every day..said people having to isolate.
Out of society they go.
Out of their jobs, so many into hospitals crisis point has been reached.
Staff shortages, the workforce in turmoil.
53,000 new cases a day in Vic.
Yes, the politicians saw all the protesters and "ran away"...opened everything up, no restrictions.
NOW they've reintroduced mandatory mask wearing indoors in public places...and some social distancing rukes.
Too late, the horse is too far away to catch.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 8, 2022)

bambu. said:


> The politicians are the joke.
> In NSW a couple of months ago the were about 450 new cases a day.
> The lockdowns ended....80% vaccinated.
> Then came 90% vaxxed...Dec 15.
> ...











						COVID-19 early treatment: real-time analysis of 1,778 studies
					

COVID-19 early treatment: real-time analysis of 1,778 studies




					c19early.com


----------



## bambu. (Jan 8, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> COVID-19 early treatment: real-time analysis of 1,778 studies
> 
> 
> COVID-19 early treatment: real-time analysis of 1,778 studies
> ...


In my newspaper yesterday;
Sat Telegraph, Jan 8 2022;

Front page headlines in 2" high print;

_"*THIS IS 
A WAR"*

Pandemic Crisis
. Hospitals dust off AIDS-era battle plan.
. Segregated Covid wards closed down.
. Elective surgeries on hold.

NO SINGING, DANCING, MINGLING: What new restrictions mean for you. page 5_

#####

The Covid Reaper must be defeated...as the AIDS Reaper was.
More people died from Covid yesterday. People dying from Covid every day.

NAZI?  Nah, no one is being exterminated in concentration camps by the govt.
People in wheel chairs are not being hurled off buildings.
There's no Holocaust 2.
There are health restrictions being reintroduced to defeat the Covid Reaper and save lives. 
The federal and state govts are doing their best in trying circumstances to save the lives of the People, not take them.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 9, 2022)

bambu. said:


> In my newspaper yesterday;
> Sat Telegraph, Jan 8 2022;
> 
> Front page headlines in 2" high print;
> ...


So.  They are pushing FEAR PORN here too...........we just don't give a shit anymore here.  We really don't.......

'This is an example.


----------



## bambu. (Jan 10, 2022)

Djokovic won his court case...45 minute time technicality at the airport.

He's entered the country unvaccinated.
His medical exemption does't meet the requirements.
Riot in the street in Melbourne last night by his supporters.
He'll be playing at the Open.
Meanwhile, all the spectators have to be fully vaxxed to enter the arena.
LOL

Australia, laughing stock of the world, again.
One day............


----------



## bambu. (Jan 10, 2022)

Interesting:

Daily Telegraph today;


_Novak Djokovic visa application: did Australian Open champion lie on entry form?_​_

Australian Border officials are investigating whether Novak Djokovic lied on his entry form for Australia.
In the latest twist to the world No 1’s visa saga it appears he made a false declaration claiming he had not travelled in the 14 days leading up to his arrival in Melbourne.

The world No 1, who on Monday won a court hearing to have the decision to cancel his visa quashed, remains in Australia as the Federal Government weighs up the option of re-detaining and deporting him.
But should Djokovic found to have made false claims on his visa application, the 20-times grand slam champion could face up to 12 months in jail, the Home Affairs website confirmed.

All travellers arriving in Australia are asked if they have “travelled or will travel in the 14 days prior to your flight to Australia” and warned: “Giving false or misleading information is a serious offence. You may also be liable to a civil penalty for giving false or misleading information.”

Djokovic ticked “No” in response to the question which appears to be in direct conflict with the timeline of his recent movements.
Djokovic’s lawyers have been contacted for comment._


----------



## bambu. (Jan 12, 2022)

MarcATL said:


> Yes, I agree. It's *insane* to think a single *individual *can trump a *nation's *laws.



He won his court case [judges seems to be a lottery sometimes] on a time technicality at the airport, that he wasn't given enough time to consider the revoking of his visa and what he might do.
Looks like, and hopefully, dajoker will be for the high jump back to Serbia sooner rather than later.
The govt seems determined.
After what's been revealed in the last few days the Serbian govt is none-too-happy with him either...about his moving around their society after testing positive instead of isolating...which is in breach of their laws.


----------



## sarahgop (Jan 14, 2022)

bambu. said:


> In my newspaper yesterday;
> Sat Telegraph, Jan 8 2022;
> 
> Front page headlines in 2" high print;
> ...


Nazi's didnt start with exterminating  Jews. They started  like the Australian Nazi's are doing.

Its  clear beyond doubt the  nazi policies followed  by Australia  have failed  miserably. They would be far  better off  if they dropped all the failed  Nazi-like  policies and  let freedom do its  job. However, this  is  how a  Nazi would react. If we  just do more  of whats failed  miserably then what  has failed  miserably  will magically  work.


----------



## bambu. (Jan 15, 2022)

sarahgop,

Australia's Covid cases have soared since Dec 15 when state and federal govts basically seemingly caved in to the will of the rioting anti-Vax and anti- restrictions protesters...and basically threw all the restrictions out the window.
"Freedom, yippee" went many of the people, tossed their masks away, tossed their social distancing away, rushed over to the homes of their relatives, hugged and kissed them, poured back into niteclubs, pubs, public transport etc like it was 2015.
What is there now?
Answer: utter chaos. Society is in turmoil, record daily Covid deaths in NSW, 30,000, 40,000, 60,000 new cases daily, supply chains in tatters, supermarket shelves *empty*, staff missing from the workforce in massive numbers.
Now restrictions are being reintroduced...too late for the dead and dying., but no one much seems worried...as it's mostly "old people" 40+ who are dying. They seem expendable at this point in time.

You really should re-read about Nazi Germany and the Holocaust.
Australia is nothing like Nazi Germany and the Holocaust.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jan 15, 2022)

Manonthestreet said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because there's rule of law. Djokovic decided to contest it. 

You can't tell someone he's subject to the same laws as everyone else, and then deny him access to those same laws.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jan 15, 2022)

sarahgop said:


> Nazi's didnt start with exterminating  Jews. They started  like the Australian Nazi's are doing.
> 
> Its  clear beyond doubt the  nazi policies followed  by Australia  have failed  miserably. They would be far  better off  if they dropped all the failed  Nazi-like  policies and  let freedom do its  job. However, this  is  how a  Nazi would react. If we  just do more  of whats failed  miserably then what  has failed  miserably  will magically  work.


They started by banning unvaccinated Jewish tennis players?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jan 15, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> They started by banning unvaccinated Jewish tennis players?



You seem to be oblivious to the kind of receipts you are piling up here, even as the outrage mounts.

Oh well. Keep going


----------



## bambu. (Jan 15, 2022)

Djokovic is back in immigration detention, taken there today by govt officials.
His *trial* starts Sunday morning a10am AEDST (Aust East Daylight Saving Time or some such thing)..it's nearly 10pm Sat in Sydney/east coast now.
Immigration Minister wants him deported because he could "excite anti-vaxxers, with dire consequences" or something.
Who was the pin up boy of the anti-vaxxers who marched thru the streets of Sydney today?
Yes, "Novak".
90% of people polled want him deported.


----------

